# Splitter oil change question



## Creekheat (May 13, 2014)

Here is a silly question.
I just bought a huskee 22 ton splitter with the 6.5hp kohler engine. I ran it a few hours and want to change the oil. Is it ok to tilt it up to add the oil. Its so damn awkward to get to the fill plug when its horizontal. 
Thanks


----------



## osagebow (May 13, 2014)

Creekheat said:


> Here is a silly question.
> I just bought a huskee 22 ton splitter with the 6.5hp kohler engine. I ran it a few hours and want to change the oil. Is it ok to tilt it up to add the oil. Its so damn awkward to get to the fill plug when its horizontal.
> Thanks



To ADD the oil? I assume you mean remove. It gets esier with practice, but is a PITA.
A 3/8 " socket ( I think)   fits the plug, but once it's loosened a few turns, i use a socket extension held by a vice grip. I don't think jacking it up a bit would hurt.
congrats on the 22, lots of 'em represented here. Got lots o good advice when I got mine:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/huskee-22-general-splitter-tips.101126/


----------



## Creekheat (May 13, 2014)

osagebow said:


> To ADD the oil? I assume you mean remove. It gets esier with practice, but is a PITA.
> A 3/8 " socket ( I think)   fits the plug, but once it's loosened a few turns, i use a socket extension held by a vice grip. I don't think jacking it up a bit would hurt.
> congrats on the 22, lots of 'em represented here. Got lots o good advice when I got mine:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/huskee-22-general-splitter-tips.101126/


No, i mean when I add it. With the aplitter sitting horizontal it's damn hard to add the oil. It's awkward and the plug is sitting at an angle thats very hard to get a funnel in it at an angle to add it. If i tilt the splitter it puts the fill hole at a very good angle to fill. Easy access too. I just didnt know if it aould be bad to do. I've never had to do that with any motor before. Thanks!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 13, 2014)

Bad to do because you won't get the level right. All of my one lungers, splitter and generators are a genuine pain in the ass to add oil.


----------



## mike van (May 14, 2014)

Get a funnel with a rubber hose on the end, in whatever size works best.


----------



## Jags (May 14, 2014)

A transmission funnel might help you out:


----------



## valley ranch (May 14, 2014)

Crazy how they set engines, On my splitter, the engine was set so that when the oil plug was removed the oil would spill on the plate the engine is bolted on and run everywhere. I added 1/4" pipe and a couple ells to have the plug where the oil could be drained off to the side of the plate.


----------



## tsquini (May 14, 2014)

I need to let the air out of one of my tires so the oil will drain in my splitter.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 14, 2014)

I have a iron and oak 20ton fs with 9.5 Honda, I drop the front hitch to the ground and take my floor jack with a 2x4 and jack the back end up a couple inches to drain the oil, when I add the oil I take the front hitch with the tongue wheel down and raise it a couple inches to where the motor is on a slight angle and carefully add the oil, pain in the rear but it works.


----------



## xman23 (May 14, 2014)

My splitter drain is at the bottom, side. It drains onto the ram oil tank. I pick up one side to drain fully and correct the oil flow. The fill is from the top by pulling the dip stick. Fill how you have to, but when all is done it should be at the correct level when the engine is level.


----------



## Butcher (May 14, 2014)

Are you talkin bout tilting the beam up? and not the whole splitter? If so it wont hurt a thing. Don't them Kholers have a dip stick? Add the earl thru there if it does.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 14, 2014)

valley ranch said:


> Crazy how they set engines, On my splitter, the engine was set so that when the oil plug was removed the oil would spill on the plate the engine is bolted on and run everywhere. I added 1/4" pipe and a couple ells to have the plug where the oil could be drained off to the side of the plate.


Same with my Forest King splitter. At first blush I wanted to put a 3 or 4" nipple on it but it's metric and trying to find a nipple for it was beyond me... I ended up getting a Drainzit oil drain hose for it with 10MM 1.25 pitch threads at Northern Tool. Alls good now!


----------



## Creekheat (May 15, 2014)

No, 


Butcher said:


> Are you talkin bout tilting the beam up? and not the whole splitter? If so it wont hurt a thing. Don't them Kholers have a dip stick? Add the earl thru there if it does.


I was talking about tilting the whole splitter. Basically lifting the hitch up. I purchased a funnel with a hose like Jags recommended. Worked good. Problem solved.


----------



## Beer Belly (May 15, 2014)

I'm lost on this one......Drain from the bottom, fill from the top. I can understand a funnel, but hard to fill while horizontal ??


----------



## D8Chumley (May 16, 2014)

I use a top off a gear lube container and put it on the quart of engine oil and squeeze. You know, the ones with the little red cap, and you have to snip the top off? Works pretty good


----------



## TreePointer (May 20, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> *Bad to do because you won't get the level right.* All of my one lungers, splitter and generators are a genuine pain in the ass to add oil.



+1


----------



## Beer Belly (May 20, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> +1


 I must be doing something wrong....messy draining, but refilling ??....I refill thru the Dip Stick Tube, never a problem ??


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 20, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> I must be doing something wrong....messy draining, but refilling ??....I refill thru the Dip Stick Tube, never a problem ??



Not all engines have a dipstick tube, you drain the oil out a hole in the bottom and refill through a plug just above it.  Fill until it runs out like a vehicle differential.


----------



## Beer Belly (May 21, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Not all engines have a dipstick tube, you drain the oil out a hole in the bottom and refill through a plug just above it.  Fill until it runs out like a vehicle differential.


 The OP has the Huskee 22, same as mine I imagine.....ooops, just noticed they have the Kohler, I have the B&S


----------



## Creekheat (May 24, 2014)

I went and bought a funnel with a hose on it. Perfect. 

Ps: the Huskee22 is awesome.


----------

